# New member from Gainesville FL



## Roninrus1 (Mar 9, 2016)

Welcome. You are right about the best way to learn.
Still can get frustrating though.
Enjoy the build.


----------



## SomaliPirate (Feb 5, 2016)

I'm in Gainesvegas too. Welcome.


----------



## Craw fish (Jul 7, 2016)

I'm in high springs, welcome


----------



## Bhguog2 (Sep 10, 2016)

View attachment 2781


----------



## Bhguog2 (Sep 10, 2016)

Getting ready to glass in the floor, hoping the polyester resin is what I need


----------



## yobata (Jul 14, 2015)

make sure to break the edges on your ply before glassing. The rounded edge will make laying glass much easier, a router with a round over bit is great and quick at this task. 

I personally use epoxy because of its strength, no smell during mixing, relative easy of use, and because unlike polyester resins, epoxy will not allow water to permeate - this is important when using wood...


----------

